# What's your timetable?



## Minish (Sep 11, 2010)

For school. :D Because, I remember there was a thread like this last year which is totally a good reason to bring it back! Plus I'm interested or something.

For me, it's:

Monday: free, English, English, Comms, Comms
Tuesday: Sociology, Sociology, free, free, free
Wednesday: Comms, Comms, free, free, free
Thursday: free, free, free, English, English
Friday: PSE, free, free, Sociology, Sociology

Pretty cool. Comms being Communication & Culture Studies which is a ridiculously long title, and PSE being this pathetic 'subject' everyone's forced to do on a Friday morning in form for no particular reason.

Mondays suck. -_- Most of my friends have more frees for some reason, and I have to stay in _all day_. On a _Monday_. It's practically criminal.


----------



## Zuu (Sep 11, 2010)

Blue: Chemistry, Latin, Calculus, free
Gold: English, Speech, Pharmacy, Health Science

next semester is different somehow but I don't remember exactly... I lose my free period and I lose Speech, thank god.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 11, 2010)

University, but still. Haven't actually finalised subject choices (nor indeed moved in) yet, but probably something like this:

Monday, Wednesday, Friday: 10-11 Biology of Cells, 11-12 Earth Sciences
Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday: 9-10 Mathematics, 11-12 Evolution & Behaviour

Add a liberal dose of practicals and supervisions and I'm set.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 11, 2010)

I was going to make this thread D:

Um, anyway, as it is (It still may change), it's:

Week 1:
Monday: French, Maths, Physics, Theatre Studies, Maths
Tuesday: Theatre Studies, Maths, Physics, Theatre Studies, General Studies
Wednesday: Physics, French, Free, Physics, Free, Free
Thursday: Theatre Studies, French, Theatre Studies, French, Physics
Friday: Free, French, Maths, Theatre Studies, Free

Week 2:
Monday: Physics, Maths, Theatre Studies, French, French
Tuesday: Maths, General Studies, Theatre Studies, Maths, French
Wednesday: Free, French, Theatre Studies, Physics, Maths
Thursday: Theatre Studies, Physics, Physics, French, Maths
Friday: Free, Free, Physics, Free, Free

Or, if you like, Here's a screenshot of it from the school's intranet with amendments added. I should probably explain the black scribbles - On Wednesdays, we have six periods rather than the usual five, but all the periods are ten minutes shorter. Otherwise, all empty spaces are frees.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2010)

Monday: Free, Assembly, Computing, Maths Mechanics, Physics
Tuesday: Pure Maths, Pure/Mechanics, Further Maths, Free, Free 
Wednesday: Free, Further Maths, Free, Physics, Computing
Thursday: Computing, Further Maths, Further Maths, Pure Maths, Physics
Friday: Physics, Free, Computing, Free, Free

I _really_ want to drop Computing since the lessons are incredibly boring and I know most of it already but my parents are forcing me to continue with it :(

Lesson 2 on Thursday alternates every week.




opaltiger said:


> University, but still. Haven't actually finalised subject choices (nor indeed moved in) yet, but probably something like this:


You're going to Cambridge aren't you? Which college?


----------



## spaekle (Sep 11, 2010)

MONDAY
Painting/Color Theory | 12:30 - 3:20
Drawing I | 3:30 - 6:20

TUESDAY
Writing and the Arts | 12:30 - 1:50
Art/Design Culture I | 3:30 - 4:50

WEDNESDAY
Design | 8:00 - 10:50
Painting/Color Theory | 12:30 - 3:20
Drawing I | 3:30 - 6:20

THURSDAY
Writing and the Arts | 12:30 - 1:50
Art/Design Culture I | 3:30 - 4:50

FRIDAY
Design | 8:00 - 10:50

Wednesday is just a terrible day to be alive. Especially since I end up having to carry this heavy-ass drawing board all the way to the very edge of the campus for Painting because there's not enough time to go back to my room to go get it between classes before Drawing. And then I have to haul it all the way back across campus for the class I actually need it for. :c

All of my classes are cool though. So far in Painting we're just doing little color theory assignments where we put colors together in Illustrator and see how they work. Drawing class consists of the professor setting up a still-life, us drawing, then getting up and moving halfway through class and drawing it again. And then maybe a third time. Design's had the most fun assignments so far, but at the same time it involves a lot of cutting and gluing and _I hate cutting and gluing_.  But it's still cool because while we work the professor projects YouTube videos of, like, autotuned Carl Sagan or something completely irrelevant like that. Or weird avant-garde art movies. 

Writing is mostly fun because the teacher goes off on lots of profanity-filled rants about pretty much everything. Art history is my "eh whatever" class. It's not boring, but it's not very hands-on either.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 11, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> You're going to Cambridge aren't you? Which college?


Trinity.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2010)

my high school operates such that the majority of classes occur on an every-other-day basis. they call them a-days and b-days. on a-days my schedule is: ap psychology, symphonic band, ap us history, and honors chemistry. on b-days my schedule is: ap english, debate I, wind ensemble (yes I take two band classes 8DDDD it is awesome so far) and honors chemistry. next semester honors chemistry will change to honors physics.

my lunch period is also different depending on the day. on a-days it's roughly 11:40-12:10 and on b-days it's roughly 10:35 to 11:05.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 11, 2010)

Monday, Wedsday, Friday: English, Gym, US History, UNI LIT*, Algerbra, 7th PERIOD LUNCH, Technology**, Science

Tuesday, Thursday: English, Band, US History, UNI LIT**, Algerbra, 7th PERIOD LUNCH, Tech**, Science.

*: UNI LIT is an advanced Literature class on a supposed 'University Level'
**: Technology is a robotics class, though in a few weeks get replaced by Home Ec when my course is over.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 11, 2010)

Classes separated by a slash are on even-numbered and odd-numbered weeks, respectively.

*MONDAY:* Chemistry, Mandarin, Maths, Religious Studies, Swedish, Psychology.

*TUESDAY:* Physics, more Physics, Ecology, Maths.

*WEDNESDAY:* International Relations and International History of Art and Music and International History of the Sciences and Humanities, Maths, Chemistry/Religious Studies, Ecology.

*THURSDAY:* Maths, Mandarin, English, Ecology/Chemistry, Physics.

*FRIDAY:* English, Social Sciences, Maths, International Relations and International History of Art and Music and International History of the Sciences and Humanities, Physics, Social Sciences/Swedish.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine's probably gonna change next Thursday, but right now;

Monday: Maths, English, Double PE, Religion, Double Music, Irish Spanish

Tuesday: English, Irish, Chemistry, Double IT, Maths, Spanish, Double History

Wednesday: Religion, Spanish, Double Music, English, Links, Maths, Irish, Guidance

Thursday: Maths, Double Irish, Double History, English, Double Chemistry, Music

Friday: History, Double Spanish, Links, English, Double Chemistry, Double Maths


----------



## H-land (Sep 11, 2010)

Back in my day, we just called these schedules, and by gum, we liked it!
But I'm at university now, so things are different.

Monday, Wednesday, and Friday, I have Music Theory, Intro to CompSci, and a writing class about pirates, which effectively go from 11 AM to 4:30 PM, with time for a modest lunch and a trip back to the dorm to switch books in between.
Thursday, I have CompSci lab from 2 to 4. It seems to tend to go over, though.
In theory, I have the rest of the week free. But in theory, everything runs like clockwork and there are never any hidden variables in life.
So if I'm on track, I'm usually doing homework.


----------



## [O] (Sep 12, 2010)

Lol I'm taking a crapload of AP classes.

Per. 1: AP European History
Per. 2: AP Physics C: Mechanics
Per. 3: AP Environmental Science
Per. 4: AP Spanish

T_T I'm still in high school so I can't take fun classes


----------



## Dragonclaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Lets see:

*Monday:* English; RAS; Music; Modern History; Legal Studies
*Tuesday*: Music; RAS; Maths A; Break; Maths A; Break; Drama
*Wednesday:* Legal Studies; RAS; Parade; Modern History; English
*Thursday:* Drama; RAS; English; Maths A; Break; Music
*Friday:* Modern History; RAS; Legal Studies; Drama; Maths A

Maths B was too much of a chore last year, so I changed to good ol' Maths A. RAS is ... some sort of debriefing thing, where they get students of every year level, put 'em in a room and ... yeah, it's weird.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 12, 2010)

Here in American high school, all our days of the week are _the same_ except for things like Leafpool's case :P We used to have those in sixth grade.

So:

1. Marching Band
2. English 10
3. Anthropology
4. Spanish II
5. Geometry
6. World Geography
7. Physical and Earth Science

I'm a freshman, in case there's any confusion.

The only major are that marching band switches to concert band (after marching band season ends) and I switch out anthropology for health.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 12, 2010)

Blue Days: Chemistry, AlgebraII, Sociology, Multicultural Lit.
White Days: Astronomy, AlgebraII, Intro to Culinary Arts, American Government.

Next semester just switch AlgebraII for AlgebraIII and American Government for Economics.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 12, 2010)

1: Social Studies 10 =/
2: Planning/PE 10 (They alternate days. Planning looks like it'll be boring, but PE at my school is HELL. I'm not kidding.)
3. English (With stupid unspecific teacher from last year who I hate D:)
4: Foundations and Pre-Calculus Mathematics 10 Honours (Dumb new math system with long names but is essentially the same)

And next semester I keep Planning/Pe (D:) and get Science 10, French 10 and Drama 10. I look forward to the easiest semester I'll ever have. =D


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 12, 2010)

monday: creativity and writing 
tuesday: what is knowledge? 
wednesday: arthurian legends and myths 
thursday: literature and social change

it's strange doing humanities at uni. there's so much more information to take in, and yet so much less work to do.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 13, 2010)

Monday, Tuesday, & Friday: Band, English (honors), Geometry (honors), Science, Gym, Lunch, Study, and Economics.
Wednesday: Band, Geometry, Gym/Lunch, Study
Thursday: English, Science, Lunch, Economics


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

Green and gold days for me switch every day.

Green: Honors Algebra 2, Digital Communications Tools, Gym, Lunch, Spanish
Gold: Honors English 9, Choir, Honors Biology, Lunch, Honors World History


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 13, 2010)

History ~ Chemistry ~ Spanish 3 (half period) ~ Geometry ~ Creative Writing


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 13, 2010)

*MONDAY*
16:00 - 17:00
Introduction to Literature (tutorial)

*TUESDAY*
15:00 - 17:00
Introduction to Literature (lecture)

*WEDNESDAY*
16:00 - 17:00
Narrative: Text and Screen (tutorial)

*THURSDAY*
12:00 - 14:00
Narrative: Text and Screen (lecture)

*FRIDAY*
10:00 - 12:00
Literature and Culture in the Modern World (lecture)

12:00 - 13:00
Literature and Culture in the Modern World (tutorial) 

c:


----------



## Aisling (Sep 13, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> History ~ Chemistry ~ Spanish 3 (half period) ~ Geometry ~ Creative Writing


Haha you got stuck with Creative Writing too? All of the other sixth period classes I didn't have credits for already were that and JROTC. :T

I have

AP English 12 ~ Art IV ~ Food and Nutrition (cooking) ~ Econ/Gov ~ IB Art ~ Creative Writing


----------



## Ivy Newton (Sep 13, 2010)

Monday/Wednesday/Alternating Fridays:
IB Math SL
Psychology, Advisory, or Calculus
IB English HL
IB Physics SL

Tuesday/Thursday/Fridays not covered above:
Free Period (technically Study Hall)
IB Chinese ab initio
IB Visual Art HL
IB European History HL


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Spanish II ~ Algebra II H ~ Biology H ~ Gym rotates with

English 9 H ~ Chorus ~ Principles of Engineering ~ US Government H

XD my Govt teacher is a liberal and the class has ~10 minute debates about current issues daily. Fortunately my conservative friend is there to argue with me as well.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 13, 2010)

Alraune said:


> Haha you got stuck with Creative Writing too? All of the other sixth period classes I didn't have credits for already were that and JROTC. :T


Whatchoo got against creative writin', love? We make poems and color all bloomin' period. It's like bein' back in primary school, it is.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Sep 13, 2010)

Day 1: Block1: AP Chem, Block 2: SUNY Statistics, Block 3: Wind Ensemble, Block 4: Pre-calculus
Day 2: Block 1: AP Chem, Block 2: English 11 (honours), Block 3: Study Hall, Block 3.5:APUSH, Block 4.5: Study Hall
Day 3: Same as Day 1
Day 4: Same as Day 2 except PE instead of AP Chem
I don't really know what's up with my APUSH/Study hall thing, but the schedules were messed up with period and block scheduling being combined.
Gym is awesome, since we get to choose what subjects we study:
Semester 1, I chose: Archery, Canoeing, Badminton, and Ice Skating
And for the second Semester, they're offering Fencing, so that's awesome.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 13, 2010)

I go to a boring American high school like a couple others, so my schedule is pretty much the same every day:

1. Band
2. English I
3. Geometry
4. World History
5. German I
6. Biology
7. Keyboarding/Word Processing I (Sem. 1), Computer Applications I (Sem. 2)

Yay.


----------



## Rai-CH (Sep 13, 2010)

My timetable is split into 2 weeks. I wish I had a simple timetable like you guys D:

WEEK 1:
MONDAY: English, SOSE, Studio Art, Maths, Art, Careers
TUESDAY: Studio Art, Maths, Science (All double periods)
WEDNESDAY: English (double), Christian Studies, Science, Private Study (Double)
THURSDAY: Graphics, Maths, PE (double), SOSE, English
FRIDAY: Graphics (double) Studio Art, Science, Art (double) <- Best day ever

WEEK 2:
MONDAY: Studio Art (double), Maths, PE, English, Careers
TUESDAY: Graphics (double), Science, SOSE, PE (double)
WEDNESDAY: English, Science, Art (all doubles)
THURSDAY: Art, SOSE, Maths (double), Studio Art (double)
FRIDAY: English, Studio Art, Christian Studies, SOSE, Maths, Graphics <- Worst day ever

I can't wait until next year, I can drop Science and PE :D


----------



## Aisling (Sep 13, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Whatchoo got against creative writin', love? We make poems and color all bloomin' period. It's like bein' back in primary school, it is.


I wish mine was like that. We actually have to do stuff in my class. And then read it in front of everyone. No exceptions. And I'm really not a writer at all whatsoever, nor am I a speaker.

I wanted website design instead so I'd get with my bff old man computer teacher who is into fantasy and D&D, but the only period for that was fifth period, which is also the only IB Art. So I had to choose between hang out with bff teacher for an hour, or a cool diploma. :C


----------



## Adriane (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh gosh here we go.

*MONDAY*
9:00 Music Theory I
10:00 Music Theory I (yes _again_)
12:00 Group Piano I (zzz)
14:30 Concert Band

*TUESDAY*
9:25 Physics
10:50 Athletic Band
15:05 World Music
19:30 Community Band

*WEDNESDAY*
9:00 Music Theory I
10:00 Music Theory I
12:00 Group Piano I 
14:30 Concert Band


*THURSDAY*
9:25 Physics
10:50 Athletic Band
15:05 World Music
16:30 Flute (private tutoring)

*FRIDAY*
10:00 Music Theory I
13:00 Physics (lab)

:(


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

...everything is music and physics what.


----------



## eevee_em (Sep 14, 2010)

1st period- College Path

2nd- Pre-calculus

3rd- Physics

4th- English IV

5th- Instrumental Music AKA Band(first half), Study Hall(next 1/4), Lunch(last 1/4)(5th is a double period, btw.)

6th- Sociology

7th- Flash(as in the computer program)

Every day, every week.


----------



## Jester (Sep 17, 2010)

Monday: Jazz IV, Ballet IV,
Tuesday: Modern II, Precision Troupe,
Wednesday: Tap IV, Dance Education, Ballet IV,
Thursday: Ballet IV,
Friday: Hip Hop III, Praise Dance,


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 17, 2010)

Alternates between Gym class and chem lab first period, then jazz band, German, health, and algebra. The next day I would have English, band, chem, world history, then math. I have math every day, but it's only half as long as a normal class.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 17, 2010)

Monday

8.45-10.30
Nuclear Science

(and occasionally colloquia)

Tuesday:

10.45 - 12.30
Thermodynamics of Phase Equilibria
15.45 - 17.30
Science Journalism

Wednesday
15.45 - 17.30
Mass Communication

Thursday
8.45-10.30
Nuclear Science

Friday
10.45 - 12.30
Thermodynamics of Phase Equilibria


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 17, 2010)

> Thermodynamics of Phase Equilibria


Oh god this sounds like the most boring class ever.


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (Sep 18, 2010)

I have Public Speaking Monday and Wednesdays from 2:15 - 3:40pm, and an online class, Library Competency that merely has weekly tasks and homework assignments. 

I also work from 8am - 12pm every weekday.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 19, 2010)

My timetable is all the way upstairs so I just visit this thread whenever I want to see what I have tomorrow. I'm so lazy.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 20, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Oh god this sounds like the most boring class ever.


It is. I have failed it for the second year running, I think...Mostly because I just gave up every time after a few classes after I remembered that the teacher was, yes, just going to write equations like he had been presented with a case of physics diarrhoea.

He takes a piece of chalk, starts writing, and keeps writing. He never ends. He doesn't make links. He just STANDS THERE AND WRITES THE BLACKBOARD INTO OBLIVION EVERY TIME HE TEACHES AND NONE OF US ACTUALLY *UNDERSTAND* it

it is horrible

but I made an agreement with myself this year I would actually show up and try do to it

so far it is actually working, thank fuck


----------



## Flora (Sep 21, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> the class has ~10 minute debates about current issues daily


My APUSH class is _supposed_ to be covering a chapter a week to get to the Obama presidency before the AP exam.

...we've spent the last four days on _Constitution Day._ and we're learning Reconstruction right now. And we get onto current events discussions _so much_ that it's a miracle we made it to the material we needed to know on the Civil War last year.

I don't think I put up my schedule, did I?

1st: Music Major (the one class all my friends are in)
2nd: Environmental Science (the teacher is wonderful, just saying)
3rd: Algebra 2 (would've been in Honors Trig/PreCalc if my grade school didn't fail at math)
4th: APUSH (taught by one of the most awesome nuns I have ever known)
5th: Latin III (i like it, except for when we have to do stupid magazine things that I almost fail *grumbles*)
6th: Lunch (except for Wednesdays and Fridays this semester, since I have SAT Prep at the recommendation of my principal.)
7th: Theology (my teacher is fantastic, at least this semester)
8th: English (my teacher. is. awesome.)


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 28, 2010)

UM. My timetable is hideously complicated, but basically before Christmas I have these subjects on various days:

*Problem solving in biology
Biochemistry and molecular biology
Cell Biology
Animal Biology
Chemistry 1
Physiology 1

*After Christmas:

*Problem solving in biology
Biochemistry and molecular biology
Genetics
Evolution
Plant Biology
Microbiology

*I have a ton of lectures, practicals and tutorials and also a number of seminars, clinics and workshops. It's lame.


----------



## Minkow (Oct 7, 2010)

wahaha middle school.

*Monday:* French, ELA, ELA, Lunch, Math, American History, Science, Band 

*Tuesday:* ELA, ELA, American History, Lunch, Math, Math, French, Science

*Wednesday:* Science, ELA, ELA, Lunch, American History, Math, PE, PE

*Thursday:* Math, Math, ELA, Lunch, French, American History, Science, Band

*Friday:* French, Band, ELA, Lunch, Math, Math, Science, American History.

ELA= English Language Arts, as most people know, Math is an Algebra I course and a calculator course.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 7, 2010)

hey I can post in this now

*Monday*
free

*Tuesday*
free

*Wednesday*
Lecture - International Relations and Global History, 9am - 11am
Lecture - History: Into the Past, 11am - 1pm
Lecture - German 1A, 6pm - 8pm

*Thursday*
Seminar - International Relations and Global History, 10am - 11am
Seminar - Foundations and Challenges to International Relations, 3pm - 4pm

*Friday*
Lecture - Foundations and Challenges to International Relations, 9am - 10am


Half way through the year German 1A becomes German 1B, and there'll be five History seminars dotted about. All on Wednesdays. dohohoho


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 7, 2010)

Jolty said:


> hey I can post in this now
> 
> *Monday*
> free
> ...


fuck you and your humanities degree >:( I have lectures _every day_ and I start at nine am _every day_ except Friday. ALSO, tomorrow I have a three hour chemistry practical.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 7, 2010)

Harlequin said:


> fuck you and your humanities degree >:( I have lectures _every day_ and I start at nine am _every day_ except Friday. ALSO, tomorrow I have a three hour chemistry practical.


Would you like to see my timetable? Let's look at my timetable:

*Monday*

9:00 - 10:00: Earth Sciences (practical)
10:00 - 11:00: Biology of Cells
11:00 - 12:00: Earth Sciences
11:00 - 16:00: Biology of Cells (practical); I am still waiting on the Time Turner

*Tuesday*

9:00 - 10:00: Mathematical Biology
11:00 - 12:00: Evolution & Behaviour
12:00 - 17:00: Evolution & Behaviour (practical; odd weeks only)

*Wednesday*

9:00 - 10:00: Earth Sciences (practical)
10:00 - 11:00: Biology of Cells
11:00 - 12:00: Earth Sciences
12:00 - 13:00: Earth Sciences (practical)

*Thursday*

9:00 - 10:00: Mathematical Biology
11:00 - 12:00: Evolution & Behaviour
14:00 - 15:15: Mathematical Biology (practical)

*Friday*

10:00 - 11:00': Biology of Cells
11:00 - 12:00: Earth Sciences

*Saturday*

9:00 - 10:00: Mathematical Biology
11:00 - 12:00: Evolution & Behaviour

and this is _without supervisions._


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 7, 2010)

it was similar in my first year of molecular science


----------



## Jolty (Oct 7, 2010)

haha science degrees HAHAHAHAAAAAA

...lol I must look like such a dougie with my 3 day week and joint honours course at an ex-polytechnic :I


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 7, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Would you like to see my timetable? Let's look at my timetable:
> 
> *Monday*
> 
> ...


yes, mine is extremely similar.

except without saturdays, hahaha your university hates you


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 7, 2010)

NINE HOURS A WEEK suck my diiiiiiiiiiiick i'm an arts studentttttttt


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2010)

(All days are 8.30-14.55)

Monday: Projects x3, media design x4. (The week starts with the media subjects.)
Tuesday: Media production x7(Well, it's a cool day, and often we can go early if we have little to do and get done quickly)
Wednesday: Projects x3, media communication, maths, science, English(Mostly my "meh, whatever" day. Lots of different stuff this day.)
Thursday: Maths, maths, media design, media design, science, PE, PE (The worst day. Maths AND PE?)
Friday: Norwegian, Norwegian, English, English, media communication(A nice end of the week.)
(I just translated the media classes directly into English, so not sure if they're named something else in English, or if you have the same classes there)


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 8, 2010)

Jessie said:


> NINE HOURS A WEEK suck my diiiiiiiiiiiick i'm an arts studentttttttt


You has a dick?


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 8, 2010)

Tailsy said:
			
		

> NINE HOURS A WEEK suck my diiiiiiiiiiiick i'm an arts studentttttttt


huzzah for the arts \o/


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 8, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> huzzah for the arts \o/


^5!!

And yes, Altmer. I do.
I grew one while you weren't looking...


----------



## .... (Oct 8, 2010)

My entire schedule is:

Intro to Engineering 
Science
Math
History
English
P.E.


----------



## Powerdrill (Oct 8, 2010)

My schedule runs over two weeks.

*WEEK #1*
Monday: Double German, Double Art, German
Tuesday: Physics, Maths, Double Physics, English
Wednesday: ICT, Double Biologoy, Maths, ICT
Thursday: Double Graphics, Double Chemistry, Graphics
Friday: Double Physical Ed., Maths, Double English

*WEEK #2*
Monday: Double Art, Double German, Art
Tuesday: Double Physical Ed., English, Maths, Physics
Wednesday: Biology, Maths, Physics, ICT, Biology
Thursday: Double Chemistry, Double Graphics, Chemistry
Friday: Double English, Biology, English, Maths

Hurr hurr, GCSE classes :B


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2010)

Another votes for the arts side with SIX hours a week:

*Monday: *
1100 Social Politics of Food Lecture
1300 Race and Ethnic Identity Lecture
1500 Race and Ethnic Identitiy Seminar

*Tuesday:*
Sod all!

*Wednesday:*
Sod all!

*Thursday:*
1500 Social Politics of Food Seminar

*Friday:*
0900 Cultures of Embodiment Lecture
1000 Cultures of Embodiment Seminar

If it makes you feel better, I'm probably paying the same tuition fees as you? :p

Also, I have to write a giant dissertation this year, which takes up a whole timetable block while not actually being timetabled. Guh.


----------



## Pook (Oct 11, 2010)

Per. 1 - AP British Literature
Per. 2 - SAT Preperation
Per. 3 - AP United States History II
Per. 4 - Entrepreneurship

Boring high school.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 11, 2010)

MONDAY

10am: Constiutional and Administrative Law (lecture)
1pm: Legal Method and Skills (tutorial)
4pm: Legal Method and Skills (lecture)

TUESDAY

12pm: Constitutional and Administrative Law (lecture)
1pm: Contitutional and Administrative Law (tutorial)
3pm: Legal Method and Skills (lecture)

REST OF THE WEEK

nothing.



...I really thought I'd have more to do than this :x They haven't even given us any work to do outside class except "uh just read a bit of your textbook or something"


----------



## Goldenpelt (Oct 11, 2010)

*A:*
9:00-10:30 Ensemble I
10:36-12:06 English 9 Honors
12:12-12:42 A Lunch
12:48-2:12 PE & Health 9
2:18-3:48 Earth Science Honors

*B:*
9:00-10:30 Latin III
10:36-12:06 Study Hall
12:12-1:06 1:48-2:12 Pre-AP World History/Geography
1:12-1:42 C Lunch
2:18-3:48 Algebra 2


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 11, 2010)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> MONDAY
> 
> 10am: Constiutional and Administrative Law (lecture)
> 1pm: Legal Method and Skills (tutorial)
> ...


Nothing personal, you understand, but I _hate you so much right now._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 11, 2010)

My schedule remains the same all year round basically, though there are some classes that are only one semester long. 2nd period classes are longer and always only one semester long.

ANYWAYS. This year for me - 

8:00 - 9:00: Honors Biology
9:00 - 10:25: Theater / Advanced Theater
10:25 - 11:00: Free Period
11:00 - 11:25: Lunch
11:25 - 12:25: Cultures of Africa and Latin America
12:25 - 1:25: Algebra 2
1:25 - 2:30: Honors American Literature

Biology, Algebra 2, and American Lit. are all required for me this year, and I need another social studies credit to graduate, so I've got to take Cultures. Really, the only class that I'm taking because I want to is Theater because I'm a theater geek.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 11, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Nothing personal, you understand, but I _hate you so much right now._


You must always trudge through murky waters, do the hard slog...


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 3, 2010)

Current programme from Next Monday Onwards:

Monday:

10:45 - 12:45 Physical Transport Phenomena

Tuesday

10:45 - 12:45 Physical Transport Phenomena
13:45 - 15:45 Research Methodology in the Social Sciences I

Wednesday

13:45 - 15:45 Science Marketing
15:45 - 17:45 Communication Policy and Strategy

And some self study called Technology and Policy.


----------

